# Best Chew Toys/Bones?



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

My Baci is a real terror when it comes to chewing. He's just over four months so he's probably teething right now and will hopefully grow out of it, but in the mean time, what are some of the best things to give him to encourage healthy chewing behavior - on things other than my shoes and arms? :blink:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You can try deer antlers, mine love them. One brand is called Antlerz but there are others. Bully Sticks/Flossies are also great, but with those you must supervise while they are chewing on them. They are a long-lasting chew. Himalayan Chews are great, as are Churpi Chews. Those will also require supervision.

As far as chew toys go, it's all trial and error! Each dog loves different types! One of mine LOVED her Nylabone Puppy Fish and also her PetStages Orka Mini Bone I think it's called. She was a strong chewer (still is) and she could chew through everything except those for some reason. Some Maltese on here have chewed through the Orka Bone, though. Mine both hate Kongs, no matter the shape or size. But, you can try one, filled with frozen peanut butter and pieces of treats or kibble mixed in. My two also love their rope style toys and occasionally chew on them.


----------

